# December 2015 Book Count



## Maxx

December 2015

1. Fates and Furies (audiobook) as of 12/1/15 on page 200, completed 12/18/15, 200 pages read
2. Career of Evil (audiobook) began 12/18/15, as of 12/31/15 on page 249

Pages Read in December 2015:  449
Books Read in December 2015: 1
Pages Read in 2015:
Books Read in 2015: 28


----------



## Natasha Holme

The Establishment: And How They Get Away with It by Owen Jones
My Family and Other Animals by Gerald Durrell (3/4 through)


----------

